# Underground Electrical Line and water line.



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

There is no requirement for spacing between electric and water lines.

That being said, it is normal for the water line to be deeper, so it will not be as likely to freeze in the winter.


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, but I live in Texas and the frost line is at about 1 foot. Where the two will cross is near the structure I'm building, so I was going to put the electrical in conduit to protect it from digging later on.

So does the electrical go on top of the water line?


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

If you are talking about the utility's service conductors it's a different story and each has it's own rules. Here it is 1' seperation between water and CONDUIT, 2' if parallel.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> So does the electrical go on top of the water line?


depends on how deep the water line is


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

No this is a subpanel feed from the MAIN. The water line will be about 1 foot deep.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Depends on the raceway and size of the sub panel. If it is more than 20 A and in PVC, then it has to be buried 18 in. (12 with 2" of concrete fill) If you go with rigid conduit (GRC not EMT) the depth will be reduced to 6" no concrete fill. I haven't met a shovel yet that could beat rigid conduit.
Well not a hand shovel anyway...


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

I like the idea of the concrete. I've already got a 2 ft. deep trench for the electrical line. I'll add concrete for good measure, though I doubt that the area will ever be dug in the future.

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> The water line will be about 1 foot deep.


Then it will be under.



PVC is superior to RMC in my geographical location. Steel deteriorates (rusts) and PVC does not.

Concrete is over kill and you can't put a shovel thru schedule 40 PVC.


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Sep 18, 2011)

OOPS! Double tapped. See below.


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOPS! I went and done it.*

OOPS! I have put a spade into schedule 40 PVC before. 
But not on purpose!
Putting concrete in a trench above your lines would sure make it hard to make repairs later.

MHOO,
Mustang Gregg


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Mustang Gregg said:


> OOPS! I have put a spade into schedule 40 PVC before.
> But not on purpose!
> Putting concrete in a trench above your lines would sure make it hard to make repairs later.
> 
> ...


Hi, You are new to the forum. Watch the dates on postings you reply to. This one is three years old..


----------

